# Lamb Kofta Kebabs



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

This is what Two Knots Mock Gyros reminded me of. A Mediterranean lamb kebab. I haven't made this for two reasons. Lamb is not common in local stores and I'm not a fan of lamb anyway but here it is. You might enjoy it.









Grilled Lamb Kofta Kebabs


Here's a recipe for simple Grilled Lamb Kofta Kebabs made with onion and spices and then shaped and skewered. They are a grain-free and paleo entree for the spring grilling season.




www.healthyseasonalrecipes.com


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Love lamb. Those are also similar to koobideh kebabs, although those are typically done on a flat skewer—probably so the thing doesn't get loose and not rotate with the skewer and only get cooked on one side. They can be made with beef instead of lamb, so you could easily try them.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We love lamb, roasted leg of lamb with garlic and rosemary is a traditional
Easter dinner. i love it with mint jelly.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

huesmann said:


> Love lamb. Those are also similar to koobideh kebabs, although those are typically done on a flat skewer—probably so the thing doesn't get loose and not rotate with the skewer and only get cooked on one side. They can be made with beef instead of lamb, so you could easily try them.


Can you make Barg? Persian kebabs? It's one of my favorite dishes, but, I think they leave out one or two ingredients or directions when they tell me how to make it. Apparently, most Persians can't make it. ( From what I've been told)


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

We've tried roasted leg of lamb and lamb chops. Never cared for it. Now cabrito (goat) is very good.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I see that Kofta is Lebanese.

The author suggests both Greek and Moroccan side dishes. Is that the Nouvelle Cuisine? Mix all cuisines together?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Can you make Barg? Persian kebabs? It's one of my favorite dishes, but, I think they leave out one or two ingredients or directions when they tell me how to make it. Apparently, most Persians can't make it. ( From what I've been told)


No, I'd rather use my filet as steak au poivre!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

You would ruin a nice filet by coating it with black pepper and you say you love lamb too. That's just weird.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Black pepper...

and butter, and salt, and cream, and cognac...yum!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Everyone has different tastes and perceptions.

I don't eat lamb because I don't eat babies!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Drink the cognac, make a cream sauce with the butter and cream and a little salt.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Everyone has different tastes and perceptions.
> 
> I don't eat lamb because I don't eat babies!


No veal either, I guess?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

You got veal where you are?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Only occasionally, at least in the grocery store. If I wanted it, I'm sure I could go to a real butcher and get it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yeah a real butcher can get most anything if the need/want to.


----------



## HowrdJns899 (Apr 6, 2021)

We've never bought a lamb before, but we want to try it, tell me if it has any peculiarities in cooking?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@huesmann, No veal, either. I think I made a decision as far back as '90, when I was in Greece. Mutton was as abundant as lamb. I used to buy frozen Cornish game hens for soup, but, stopped when I found out how young they are. 4-5 weeks!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We can get veal cutlets here...Years ago they sold leg of veal...and it was delicious ...you roasted it with bacon strips on top because there was no fat in the veal...I used to make it all the time. It’s not sold anymore.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

HowrdJns899 said:


> We've never bought a lamb before, but we want to try it, tell me if it has any peculiarities in cooking?


Like a whole lamb, or certain cuts?


----------

